# Board Open



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2011)

Board is opened up. Old timers have full access, newer members just have access to this area and shoot the breeze...

Welcome back and do not post about the exam, do not post about the exam, do not post about the exam.


----------



## DVINNY (Nov 1, 2011)

You mean "DO NOT POST ANYTHING SPECIFIC ABOUT THE EXAM"

You all can bitch about it in general all ya want to


----------



## jco0518 (Nov 1, 2011)

i'd like to hear from transportation people, how did you guys feel about it?


----------



## wilheldp_PE (Nov 1, 2011)

Hey, you got me fixed without a PM this year. Thanks RG.


----------



## Road Guy (Nov 1, 2011)

I have better staff this year


----------



## Dark Knight (Nov 1, 2011)

I do think he means DO NOT POST ANYTHING SPECIFIC ABOUT THE EXAM!!!!!

Repeat with me...DO NOT POST ANYTHING SPECIFIC ABOUT THE EXAM!!!!!DO NOT POST ANYTHING SPECIFIC ABOUT THE EXAM!!!!!DO NOT POST ANYTHING SPECIFIC ABOUT THE EXAM!!!!!DO NOT POST ANYTHING SPECIFIC ABOUT THE EXAM!!!!!DO NOT POST ANYTHING SPECIFIC ABOUT THE EXAM!!!!!DO NOT POST ANYTHING SPECIFIC ABOUT THE EXAM!!!!!DO NOT POST ANYTHING SPECIFIC ABOUT THE EXAM!!!!!DO NOT POST ANYTHING SPECIFIC ABOUT THE EXAM!!!!!DO NOT POST ANYTHING SPECIFIC ABOUT THE EXAM!!!!!


----------



## Dexman PE PMP (Nov 1, 2011)

Rule #1 about EB: Do not post anything specific about the exam.

Rule #2 about EB: DO NOT POST ANYTHING SPECIFIC ABOUT THE EXAM!

Rule #3: DO NOT POST ANYTHING SPECIFIC ABOUT THE EXAM


----------



## kenny911 (Nov 1, 2011)

jco0518 said:


> i'd like to hear from transportation people, how did you guys feel about it?


I thought the PM was pretty straight forward for the most part. I did run into one question that was way out in left field. I think I got in the 30's. I thought the morning was more difficult for me. I think I got 27-28 in the morning. I would say I'm unsure about the rest. I think I passed but I will have to see in late December.


----------



## kenny911 (Nov 1, 2011)

I've been trying to download the file in PE results about exam results dates because I'm trying to see where my state falls in this. Anyway, we can download it? Its an excel file.


----------



## amoderski (Nov 1, 2011)

I took the environmental exam. 100 questions in 8 hours, is way to much on 5 subject areas (water, solid waste, air, remediation, health &amp; safety / principles). I feel like this exam should be structured similar to the civil with a discipline specific assessment in the afternoon.

The environmental exam has changed (as of April 2011) and none of the references have been updated. This presents a major hurdle.

I'm pretty sure I failed by 1 or 2 questions.


----------



## jco0518 (Nov 1, 2011)

kenny911 said:


> jco0518 said:
> 
> 
> > i'd like to hear from transportation people, how did you guys feel about it?
> ...


I felt the same way, I found PM to be less confusing...


----------



## mgpig (Nov 1, 2011)

Anybody on here take the Industrial Engineer test? If so, what did you think of the test? I'm hoping at least one other person took the test.


----------



## pu_grad2001 (Nov 1, 2011)

Morning Bad, Afternoon Geotech good.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Nov 1, 2011)

amoderski said:


> I took the environmental exam. 100 questions in 8 hours, is way to much on 5 subject areas (water, solid waste, air, remediation, health &amp; safety / principles). I feel like this exam should be structured similar to the civil with a discipline specific assessment in the afternoon.
> 
> The environmental exam has changed (as of April 2011) and none of the references have been updated. This presents a major hurdle.
> 
> I'm pretty sure I failed by 1 or 2 questions.


If I recall, the revised test spec was more of a re-allocation of weighting the subdisciplines as well as combining some stuff. I don't think the content changed drastically overall.


----------



## LORMAR (Nov 1, 2011)

I've never considered myself dense, but I'm a little confused...

I read the sticky about the dope who revealed a test question here, and I just re-read the candidate agreement. It's clear that revealing test questions

is forbidden, but it doesn't appear that there's anything wrong with general comments about subject matter. Example: "There were more questions about do-hickies this time and fewer questions about whatchamacallets."

Am I wrong? If so, why?


----------



## FLBuff PE (Nov 1, 2011)

The questions on do-hickies really threw me for a loop when I took the exam, but I nailed the whatchamacallets questions.

General discussion is ok, but when in doubt, err on the side of revealing NOTHING. You didn't spend that much time of your life studying to have your exam result thrown out for saying something on an internet board.


----------



## wow (Nov 1, 2011)

FLBuff PE said:


> The questions on do-hickies really threw me for a loop when I took the exam, but I nailed the whatchamacallets questions.
> 
> General discussion is ok, but when in doubt, err on the side of revealing NOTHING. You didn't spend that much time of your life studying to have your exam result thrown out for saying something on an internet board.


Exam? What exam? There's no such thing as a PE exam!


----------

